# Parts needed for a Penn 113 rebuild



## ggenovez (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I found another post here about rebuilding a Penn, so I figured it should be alright to post.

I just found Penn 113h on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398535870&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123 and I was wondering what I would need for a rebuild. 

Any upgrades while I'm at it?

An advice as to whom to get the parts from?

Thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What all are you doing to it? PennParts.com probably will have everything you need.

Evan


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know the condition, but I was thinking of a rebuild so I know it will perform when I need to.

So what's needed for a basic rebuild. I'm guessing the drag will have to be rebuilt at the very least. anything else I need to order?

Any idea if it's a 3 or 5 clutch drag? if it's a 3 can it be upgraded to a 5?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Personally, I'd go with a new HT-100 drag stack, a counter-balanced power handle and maybe new gears depending on the condition of the existing ones. You can also look at a stainless steel gear sleeve. Check Alantani's thread in the Reel Maintenance section of the Bible for tips on servicing the Penn reels.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

As Evan said, the reel guru Alan Tani posts his *rebuild tutorials here from time to time*.

He has one for the 113HN (Baja Special), *HERE* but I don't see one for the regular, old 113.

He does have one on his board though *HERE*

Alan posts on many boards around the world and a google search with "alantani 113h upgrade" will yield some gems.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Here's his post on cleaning and rebuilding the Penn 111. The reel is smaller than yours, but the concept and procedure will be the same.

Penn 111 Rebuild


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

First of all, if you won that bid, you got a darn good buy!

Completely disassemble the reel, and clean off all the old grease, oil, etc. Re-grease/oil the appropriate parts

You will need to check the bearings, clean them out, and make sure they are smooth. If not, replace them.

Check the gear sleeve and make sure the threads aren't worn/stripped (where the drag star screws down).

Replace any worn parts.

Check the drag stack. Make sure you have HT 100 drags. (I grease mine with Shimano drag grease).

Check the handle for excessive "play". (Again, it may be a worn handle, but more likely the gear sleeve top).

pennparts.com is your best bet for parts.

If you run into problems, PM me.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Can't wait to get my hands on it and work with this puppy.


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 22, 2009)

*chicken or the egg*

Ok. Got the reel in. Looks better than the picture.

I want to get to the drag but I don't have a wrench. I don't want to order a wrench, because I don't know what else I need.

Is there a cheeter way to get to the drag or remove the nut that holds the handle in place?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a few more Senator wrenches than I need. PM me your address and I'll send you one.

And definitely go with pennparts.com for parts. I just ordered a full restock for my repair kit. The prices were great and the shipping was fast.

Evan


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Call up your local mom and pop tackle store and see if they have one. If so, just take the reel in and pop it loose. By that time, you'll have your parts and the one from kingfisherman23, or order one when you order from pennparts, and you'll be ready to put it back together. It doesn't hurt to have a couple of extras lying around anyway.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pennparts.com is the best source I have found. They stock just about any part you will need for old/older penn reels


----------



## ggenovez (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Evan, the part came in today, and I already took it apart. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. 

Looks very clean. no rust on the inside.

I think the drag needs a rebuild 2 of the drage parts where stuck on the washer and I could not get it out. It's a 3 drag system. PennParts has drag washers and an Alan Tani set, anybody use these? any advice

Also, how do I know when it's time to replace the bearings?

Any particular grease I should use? I have some Mobil 1 bearing grease. I put that on temporarly on the ecentric side... wow, what a difference that made. much smoother.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I like Penn blue grease for moving parts and bearings in my heavy-duty reels.

I'm not sure what is special about the Alan Tani washer set, but I'd say go with that one. Instructions for converting from a 3-stack to a 5-stack drag can be found in that thread I linked to earlier, I believe.

Bearings should be checked occasionally and replaced if they are rusted, corroded or grinding.

You're welcome for the wrench. 

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

kingfisherman23 said:


> I like Penn blue grease for moving parts and bearings in my heavy-duty reels.
> 
> I'm not sure what is special about the Alan Tani washer set, but I'd say go with that one. Instructions for converting from a 3-stack to a 5-stack drag can be found in that thread I linked to earlier, I believe.
> 
> ...


OR buy the Yamaha greese, same thing larger quantity and better price


----------

